# GMG - Goodman Group



## Snakey (18 March 2009)

After a long descent this one looks to be recovering and why not with a dividend of 70% at 38 cents down from $7.00


----------



## Snakey (24 March 2009)

Come on guys this stock has had a great rise today on big volume surely some one has got something to say, good or bad lets hear it.
Snakey


----------



## dirkdiggler444 (24 March 2009)

I've been trying to buy in all day, but the price just keeps creeping up, even with the downtrending ALL ORDs as the day progressed.  It looked nice at 0.30$ SP, but not as nice at 0.38, perception of a bargain is disappearing.

But you mention a 70% DIV, according to my calcs, the DIV would be 35% for the full year on a $0.38 SP.  They paid 9.65c already, and will likely pay another 4-5c in June 09.


----------



## Snakey (26 March 2009)

dirkdiggler444 said:


> I've been trying to buy in all day, but the price just keeps creeping up, even with the downtrending ALL ORDs as the day progressed.  It looked nice at 0.30$ SP, but not as nice at 0.38, perception of a bargain is disappearing.
> 
> But you mention a 70% DIV, according to my calcs, the DIV would be 35% for the full year on a $0.38 SP.  They paid 9.65c already, and will likely pay another 4-5c in June 09.




hey dirk
here is a statement for their half year results:
Goodman is a fundamentally
strong business with a global
footprint and the right strategy
to manage through these
difficult times and to deliver
long-term growth.
As a result, we maintain our
target earnings per security
of 19.3 cents for the full year.
i guess that brings it closer to 50%
considering risk and return and goodmans track record to sustain hard through times my target on these would be around $1 thus
paying 20% dividend 
$1 is also their asset backing per share


----------



## dirkdiggler444 (26 March 2009)

Hi Snakey, good to see someone else on here is following GMG, it seems a lot more popular on hotcopper.

I was just going by the earnings to DIV percentage, half year earnings were 11.1cps, and DIV was eventually 9.65cps, which is a 87% DIV return on earnings, therefore is they held their full year earnings at 19.3cps, then I was assuming the full year DIV should be roughly 87% return on earnings, so 87% on 19.3cps is 16.8cps, but I didn't actually think it would be that high.  so working back on a $0.38 SP, with at highest expected DIV of 16.8cps, return be 44%, I was thinking more along the lines of 35%, as everyone likes to drop the DIV a bit these days to help with cash flow and reduce debt, but yes you're right, more like 50% on todays $0.34 SP.

Incidentally, not trying to argue, just showing you how I did the calc.  It seems to make sense, but there's always the chance of a surprise.  Let me know if you see any holes in the above theory.


----------



## Snakey (26 March 2009)

dirkdiggler444 said:


> Hi Snakey, good to see someone else on here is following GMG, it seems a lot more popular on hotcopper.
> 
> I was just going by the earnings to DIV percentage, half year earnings were 11.1cps, and DIV was eventually 9.65cps, which is a 87% DIV return on earnings, therefore is they held their full year earnings at 19.3cps, then I was assuming the full year DIV should be roughly 87% return on earnings, so 87% on 19.3cps is 16.8cps, but I didn't actually think it would be that high.  so working back on a $0.38 SP, with at highest expected DIV of 16.8cps, return be 44%, I was thinking more along the lines of 35%, as everyone likes to drop the DIV a bit these days to help with cash flow and reduce debt, but yes you're right, more like 50% on todays $0.34 SP.
> 
> Incidentally, not trying to argue, just showing you how I did the calc.  It seems to make sense, but there's always the chance of a surprise.  Let me know if you see any holes in the above theory.




Yeah theory looks good,
Better to play safe than sorry
looks like we will get a strong bullish close
cheers
did you manage to get some over the last few days?


----------



## goldchopper (26 March 2009)

Snakey said:


> Yeah theory looks good,
> Better to play safe than sorry
> looks like we will get a strong bullish close
> cheers
> did you manage to get some over the last few days?




Gday Snakey and Dirk,
You right about $1 for the assets. Even allowing for 20% asset write downs and some lost goodwill, it is safe to say this is an easy double from 35 to 70 cents in short term. Im back in at 21and 28 cents so hapy days now (not so happy when the Goodman was 14 cents.
Dividends will always make this one attractive too. Other than GPT, this is the best REIT in the aussie market.


----------



## dogby (29 March 2009)

goldchopper said:


> Other than GPT, this is the best REIT in the aussie market.




Thats a big statement to make. Are you not worried about debt ? And too much of it ? $400M required to be refinanced by may (no statement on this yet), $600M to be refinanced 2010.


Debt is what has killed or maimed other big aussie co's.


----------



## Snakey (31 March 2009)

dogby said:


> Thats a big statement to make. Are you not worried about debt ? And too much of it ? $400M required to be refinanced by may (no statement on this yet), $600M to be refinanced 2010.
> 
> 
> Debt is what has killed or maimed other big aussie co's.




$400M ?????
where did you get that from?
they say they have no commitments till 2010(the $600m as you mention)
they did capital rising and refinance in 2008

"The capital management
strategy for our funds produced
a weighted average debt maturity
of 3.3 years as at 31 December
2008 and ensured that all
funds are well capitalised,
with no debt maturities for the
year ending 30 June 2009."


----------



## Snakey (1 April 2009)

Best stock on the market today for price and volume
broken the pattern upwards(see chart)
im happy
Fundamentals shine through


----------



## wtang89 (23 April 2009)

Has anyone been following this stock recently? Any opinions on whether GMG can meet its short term debt obligations and Moody's rating change?


----------



## craigj (23 April 2009)

sold this week at 45c after buying at 30c a couple of months ago

feel that the price will drop again as we head into may

plenty of big buyers last time the stock was 25-35c

waiting to buy again after a fall


----------



## wtang89 (24 April 2009)

Yeah i sold my GMG shares at 44c but bought myself another bundle at 35.5c yesterday, although i'm a little worried GMG will down the same path as Centro. Any thoughts on the matter will be much appreciated


----------



## Bhenn (26 April 2009)

Just did a bit of research on GMG after being alerted to it in this thread. I like the look of it in the long term to be honest. Like most stocks it has taken a beating and has some recovery to do. I've been reading some analysts that say property is still going to be a bit of a touch and go proposition for a while but will be putting my money where my mouth is and trying to make a small play on this one in the next week or two. Long term hold.


----------



## wtang89 (26 April 2009)

Yeah I hear ya Bhenn, i am buying into GMG for the long haul too, just concerned about some of its short term debt obligations, as soon as that clears i will most likely buy some more. I like its potential and you are also right about it having taken a beating  i remember the days where GMG was trading at 7 dollars. Kinda feel for those investors that bought into them then


----------



## drewy22 (11 May 2009)

Gday guys, looks like GMG won't be paying out the second half distribution in order to focus on capital 'survival'. I'm still looking at this stock but the ongoing debt problems are a worry.


http://business.watoday.com.au/busi...th-funds-but-little-detail-20090501-aq7i.html


----------



## Bhenn (17 May 2009)

It's a bit of a punt but will be interesting to see the news come out about the refinancing deal this week. Some articles I've read point to middle east or Singaporean investment to the tune of 460 mil to help cut debt. Hopefully it's good news and this one starts to move up. Bought in at 30 cents a share on Friday.


----------



## Bhenn (17 May 2009)

drewy22 said:


> Gday guys, looks like GMG won't be paying out the second half distribution in order to focus on capital 'survival'. I'm still looking at this stock but the ongoing debt problems are a worry.
> 
> 
> http://business.watoday.com.au/busi...th-funds-but-little-detail-20090501-aq7i.html




Am happy to go without the second half dividend so long as there is some good news on the debt soon. If can consolidate in this market I think it will ride a reasonable recovery into 2010/11.


----------



## fureien (19 May 2009)

well they released good news (i think) about the refinancing deal 

....so why have sp dropped 8% lol


----------



## johannlo (19 May 2009)

Guessing but notice how the lenders now have options at 30c a share, so possibility of big dilution in future.


----------



## fureien (19 May 2009)

thats not until next year though
i know thats not very long considering we're almost in june but i hope the drop is only temporary, the stock seems to have found support at 23 cents...though ive thought that for like 3 support levels already

i bought some more to lower my average. but that was at 25 -_-

my stocks keep getting diluted this month


----------



## johannlo (20 May 2009)

Today's AFR (sorry can't link as I read the paper one and I don't subscribe online) has some more info, basically the terms of the loan are a  bit opaque and its unclear how much interest they are being gouged, AFR has floated a worst case estimate of over 13%!!!

Also they are saying that even with this cash injection it only gets them over the hump in the short term suggesting that there is fundamental issues that will only be delayed not resolved by this. 

After my unprofitable attempt to bottom pick BBI I'm staying well away from drowning in debt property groups for now lol


----------



## fureien (27 May 2009)

wow i dont get this market at all
standard and poor rating out
saying its a BBB rating and NEGATIVE
but stock price jumps 10%


is negative BBB a good thing? 0.o

i mean i know they mentioned that GMG has good liquidity. but they "run out" in may 2010 lol


----------



## johannlo (27 May 2009)

Furien its not always about the fundamentals. Probably the market thinking that it was oversold so traders looking to catch a bargain. The buyers are probably looking short term or bargain hunting. Observe the recent wild fluctuations in all the other heavily leveraged property groups. 

I wouldn't hold much confidence in the medium-long term outlook but then again what do I know


----------



## fureien (27 May 2009)

lol i am just waiting for it to go up so i can break even lol
but it keeps dropping at 25 cents
but i see what you mean.


----------



## fureien (6 June 2009)

urgh
forgot to change a 1 month old sell order. order got processed at 0.325 on wednesday, originally bought in at 36 cents and averaged down during the month low to 30 cents

bought back in at 36 cents
sold at 37 cause i sensed a reversal
was half correct. dropped down to 33.5 cents
went to lunch, came back and it recovered. so i put a buy order again at 36, didnt get processed this time tho

is it just me or does 36cents, this stock and me have a thing in common lol
i feel like im just throwing brokerage fees around


does the s and p removal of gmg from asx 50 mean anything significant...market didnt react much


----------



## soren_lorensen (8 June 2009)

fureien said:


> urgh
> forgot to change a 1 month old sell order. order got processed at 0.325 on wednesday, originally bought in at 36 cents and averaged down during the month low to 30 cents
> 
> bought back in at 36 cents
> ...




mate not sure but what about this:

check out latest news, queries to gmg about share price fluctuations and possible insider trading???

insider trading? good for price?


----------



## fureien (12 June 2009)

oh my god it happened again, after fluctuating around 36 cents this week i put a sell order at 40 cents thinking there was heaps of resistance there and the stock wasnt going anywhere


...got knocked out in preopen... missed 10% of extra profit...sigh

im on major tilt with gmg.

now shud i buy back in (again....for the 5th time) and ride it to 50 or just give up and look elsewhere. volume looks strong again. i know it can hit 50 cents. just a matter of am i gunna sell out too early again -_- and can i bare living through the "oh man i missed out again" ordeal


----------



## johannlo (12 June 2009)

Look mate if you set a sell order it implies you're happy to get that price.
Now if the price goes higher you've still locked in your profit. 

You can't keep think about 'missed profits' because thinking like that is the surest way of getting suckered into making some very bad moves. By all means learn for next time but don't get hung up on it. 

If 40c was a good result for you then it doesn't matter what it ends up at. You stick to your targets and learn for next time. 

If 40c isn't good for you then I question why you set the sell target at all i.e. you are implying that your fundamental strategy was the wrong one, which I'm guessing you set the sell because you were getting spooked. If so I would be happy to take the small win and walk away as obviously you did not rate GMG's chances. 

Now the price keeps going up and your first reaction is to think 'I was wrong' - yes - but you don't know how wrong or right you are going to be moving forwards, conditions have changed already, moreover you haven't even posted any TA justifying your potential decision. I may be wrong and if so I apologise but your post does sound very knee jerk, and thats the worst way to base an investment or trading decision. 

You need to work out what your strategy is for a particular stock based on the facts available and have the nerve to stick through it unless you get new info or the market turns on you. Look at the charts and the info and there's usually hints (patterns, momentum, moving averages, how the dips or drops have corresponded with recent announcements). Whatever you do don't think about jumping in right away again, cool down a bit, chew on some facts first then make a calculated move you're willing to back in face of short term reversal. If you then go for another 'cheap' exit then do so on an informed basis.


----------



## Bullock (13 June 2009)

GMG put on a strong showing this week.
45 cents.
Does anyone else feel a capital raising or rights issue coming as their price gets stronger?


----------



## Doris (14 June 2009)

fureien said:


> oh my god it happened again, after fluctuating around 36 cents this week i put a sell order at 40 cents thinking there was heaps of resistance there and the stock wasnt going anywhere
> 
> 
> ...got knocked out in preopen... missed 10% of extra profit...sigh
> ...




*johannlo*'s response was excellent comprehensive advice.

You were happy with your profit when you put in your sell so remember the times when you didn't sell and it retraced.

A profit is a profit.  Not easy to accept when your mind over-rides your gut instinct, but look forward with the lesson.

I feel empathic, being happy to take 10% profit in 24 hours on BLY on Thursday to see it rise another 19% on Friday!  
As johannlo queried, are your reasons for buying still there?  
If so, look for weakness for re-entry... or look for possible profit above its current price.


----------



## fureien (15 June 2009)

oh i initially set 40 cents as a target because 
a) there was heavy resistance in the form of large number of selling volume against buying volume
b) it was losing momentum. in the sense that the previous days (with the same amount of volume) it was making significant gains. but towards the end of last week, it kept fluctuating up and down around 36 cents.

so i figured at the current rate the market would probably trade up to the resistance (being 40 cents) and we will see a bit of retrace, inwhich case i will buy in again, because i was confident that it will break through the 40 cents mark eventually, just not this soon.

so aftr a whole week of heavy volume but not much movement, it suddenly shoots past 40cent as if there wasnt any resisitance. thats what surprised me.
i at least expected a little resistance play, but like i said. 100 sellers got taken out during preopen.

oh well. my initial intentions were to trade up to 50 cents cause thats a breakout point. and take profits in certain points where traders start taking profits early and then buying back in.

in short i expected a little MEL action.


but yes, i know better than to buy in again purely being influenced by my missing out of profits.

but i would still consider it because 50 cents is a breakout point, so even if i buy in above 40 cents, i will still make some money.


----------



## persistentone (19 June 2009)

Did anyone else notice the Goodman income security GMPPA traded strongly up on much higher than normal volumes two weeks before the key announcement on Chinese funding?

Isn't that just obviously people trading on insider information?


----------



## cicak_kupang (19 June 2009)

so where to from here,for the SP??????????????
Id expect to sit around this 40c mark considering thats what gmg had in thier last asx stmnt.  any ideas guys..... unless there is any real material value adding in the forseeable futeure, im not sure if there will be any real momentum.....


----------



## daniboy01 (6 July 2009)

cicak_kupang said:


> so where to from here,for the SP??????????????
> Id expect to sit around this 40c mark considering thats what gmg had in thier last asx stmnt.  any ideas guys..... unless there is any real material value adding in the forseeable futeure, im not sure if there will be any real momentum.....




Yeah spot on. Still around the 40c mark. Dont really see it moving either way. HS yesterday mentioned it being a very complicated business model that is difficult to value. They are awaiting its restructuring plans.


----------



## persistentone (28 July 2009)

Does someone have a good theory why Goodman's income security moved from under 40 cents to nearly 50 cents in the last month, in light of a credit downgrade from Moody's?

Can someone summarize the debt that is due in the next 12 months, and how much will the Chinese partnership help with that?   How much debt does that agreement leave uncovered, and what are the prospects of asset sales sufficient to cover the remaining debt?


----------



## Looingforvalue (28 July 2009)

GMG will need to make a $1bn plus share issue soon, may be at 35cents a share. That will dilute its NTA to about 65 cents a unit and its earnings per unit to about 5-6 cents. The best it can distribute in dividend is 5 cents a unit, giving it a yield of 11%.

This is one company that has mucked up its capital raising. And it is allowed to do so because the Goodman family has a disproportionate influence on the board despite its small shareholding. I suspect the family has avoided share issues because it is not able to participate.

It would have saved shareholders a lot of grief, if they had made the issue they, reportedly were pushing into doing earlier this year at 90cents a share, 3 times the size.

Alas, myopia was in the way. So now the company has to raise capital after its share prices had been shredded.....so forget the 70% yield.


----------



## persistentone (28 July 2009)

Looingforvalue said:


> GMG will need to make a $1bn plus share issue soon, may be at 35cents a share. That will dilute its NTA to about 65 cents a unit and its earnings per unit to about 5-6 cents. The best it can distribute in dividend is 5 cents a unit, giving it a yield of 11%.
> 
> This is one company that has mucked up its capital raising. And it is allowed to do so because the Goodman family has a disproportionate influence on the board despite its small shareholding. I suspect the family has avoided share issues because it is not able to participate.
> 
> ...




I would never buy the GMG directly, only the income security GMPPA.   

And based on what you say I guess the reason GMPPA has come up so much in the last month is because the market believes the capital raising for GMG will succeed in some form.


----------



## Fatcat (3 August 2009)

Their price continues to rise. Any thoughts on if/when they will hit the market for a capital raising?


----------



## enigmatic (3 August 2009)

Unless they really need the capital raising i think anything under $4 would be pointless. Lets face it they have dropped from high of $7.40.. 55c is a fair discount if you ask me.


----------



## bluey (5 August 2009)

A rise then a big drop yesterday.. Trading halt today - can anyone shed any light??


----------



## enigmatic (5 August 2009)

Looks like they wanted to slap me in the face and do a bit of capital raising.. I should of just kept my mouth shut. 

Not to sure if I'll hold on to these much longer if they need capital at these cheap prices things can't be to good in the near term. 
Although i could be wrong and the ones in the know might just want to get some cheap shares in GMG

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=avMgfWZuEdaI


----------



## fureien (5 August 2009)

is there any idea on the price they are seeking?

its almost like they waited for a rally, a bit of profit taking to find a high, then BAM! trading halt before it dips any lower.

i see where ur coming from with the need for cap at these low prices, but cap raisings seem to be the cool thing to do these days, and plus u cant seriously expect them to wait until it goes back to the $7 days or something.

as long as u can make money out of the cap raising who cares.

personally i got slapped in the face by the market yesterday. i saw it go up to 57 cents and just left it, when i checked later in the afternoon it had already closed below my purchase price of 49.5 cents -_-


----------



## enigmatic (5 August 2009)

Wasn't really expecting $7 but maybe some were in the range of $1.5-$2 min but i guess that is why i deal in small change


----------



## MACCA350 (5 August 2009)

How could they attempt to raise capital with a share entitlement well above the trading SP

Don't they usually have the entitlement at a discount to trading SP? I mean who would take up the entitlement when those shares would lose value as soon as they are traded?
If they offered the new shares at $2 when current SP is 50c what's the incentive for me to take them up? What am I missing, because I just don't get it

cheers


----------



## Iggy_Pop (5 August 2009)

The need for a capital raising has been rumoured for a while. My guess on the SPP is 45c. We will know by Friday am


----------



## enigmatic (6 August 2009)

MACCA350 The comment about $1.5-$2 was refering to when i thought they would of done a capital raising. I was expecting one much further down the track.

Not at what price they will do this one at.. to that I have no idea although sub 40c would be nice..


----------



## MACCA350 (7 August 2009)

enigmatic said:


> MACCA350 The comment about $1.5-$2 was refering to when i thought they would of done a capital raising. I was expecting one much further down the track.



Right, I'm with you now



> Not at what price they will do this one at.. to that I have no idea although sub 40c would be nice..



They released the info on the offer today(Thurs).

1 for 1 entitlement at 40c per new share.

cheers


----------



## MACCA350 (7 August 2009)

cheeky don't you think, I mean the SP has been trading below 40c for most of the last 6 months and was below 40c less than a month ago. The average for the last month would be around 45c so I'd have thought the offer would be around 35c at most. 

Just seems like they had been planning to raise capital, then saw the SP spike and decided to lock in that spike and bring forward the capital raising.

What's funny is that the offer is above my buy in price

cheers


----------



## enigmatic (8 August 2009)

My only real concern with GMG was there debt so this Capital raising removes some of my concerns, will have to play this one by ear

GMG have previously paid out Dividend so it is possible in 1-2years they might again  but until then this is purely a High risk play.. 

DYOR


----------



## enigmatic (10 August 2009)

Well not a bad start for the day up to 53cents the 40cent shares aren't looking to bad..

Will have to see how this one continues on though


----------



## fureien (11 August 2009)

yeh its good to see a bit of rise today.
im still a bit confused at how this spp works

we are expected to receive a letter in the mail this week right?
i hope the market doesnt sell this down to 40 cents again before the entitlment period ends

i hate it when that happens, its like the only benefit would be to save brokerage.

In other news, i have been noticing ALOT, and i mean ALOT of properties around sydney with GMG signboards advertising leasing opportunities. i Drive around victoria road, other areas around the city, down south near hurstville along king georges road. and various other places.
Previously i did not know gmg owned these properties, and its a bit concerning that these places are now obviously vacated. which can only mean no income stream from them. furthermore they are pretty large blocks of commercial land and all these signboards popped up in the same week. :S
is it just leasings ended or are they having trouble leasing them out?
should i be concerned?

Its a good thing i only trade gmg speculatively lol


----------



## Taltan (12 August 2009)

has anyone heard the terms of the retail entitlement offer? I know the price is 40c and settlement is Sep 4 but how much is the buy in. e.g. 1 for 1? 3 for 1? a flat 15k like NAB?


----------



## Sennej (12 August 2009)

It is a 1 for 1 entitlement at 40 cents. Not exactly what I was hoping for but I will take it anyway. Hopefully a nice little profit.


----------



## Taltan (12 August 2009)

Thanks Sennej. I'm also not in much, basically bought around 2 months ago  for the profit on the capital raising, so it won't be heaps but still better than nothing I suppose


----------



## fureien (17 August 2009)

i got my offer in the mail today
it appears we can over subscribe. Sp is steady, hope volume holds up
it mentioned they will proicess as soon as they receive, so does that mean they will allocate early too? or do i have to wait till 4th september

my bday is 9th september, wud be a nice present from goodman if i cud make a little profit lol

also it appears that they dont have a bpay option >< i have to use money order which costs money...so lame. i dont use cheques either


----------



## white_crane (17 August 2009)

There is an early offer date.  From what I recall, if you take up the offer by 20/08/2009, the shares will be allocated and available for trading on 26/08/2009.  Read the dates in the offer.


----------



## gooner (17 August 2009)

If you apply for extra shares you will not get these until the later date, so you lose the optionality value on the extra shares. If the market tanks between the first and final acceptance dates, you could find that you have applied for extra shares that are now out of the money. And all those people who wait for the final acceptance date (such as me) will not apply for anything if the price is below 40c. Which probably means you will get all your extra shares due to the offer being undersubscribed and lose even more money.

It's your funeral, but I know what I am going to do.


----------



## fureien (18 August 2009)

so as long as i apply before the 20th i should be safe as long as the market doesnt tank before the 26th


and gooner, ur plan is to wait till the last possible day see if the market held up and then subscribe right?

im gunna take a punt and subscribe before the 20th


----------



## fureien (18 August 2009)

i just came back from the bank and post office. sent in my monies =) if all goes well and so far the sp seems to be holding, ill get my entitlement by wednesday and see some massive selling lol


----------



## fureien (18 August 2009)

wow market close and a single order of 5mill+ units at 55 cents and 1.4 units order at 65 cents :S

something is up?

edit make that 1.4mill at 85 cents :|


----------



## skyQuake (18 August 2009)

Need like a 25% tanking for GMG to get under the entitlement price of 40c.

Assuming GMG tanks twice as hard as the XJO,

XJO 3850 anyone?

If you're really worried just get some puts. Or short some cfds


----------



## enigmatic (18 August 2009)

> fureien Re: GMG - Goodman Group
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> wow market close and a single order of 5mill+ units at 55 cents and 1.4 units order at 65 cents :S
> ...




Hey Fureien those Orders only got Bought at 54cents at close..

Although there was $12million bought at EOD which is interesting.. can't say i have been watching EOD of GMG just waiting for my SPP..

Does anyone know if there is a minimum for share number..


----------



## Bhenn (18 August 2009)

fureien said:


> i just came back from the bank and post office. sent in my monies =) if all goes well and so far the sp seems to be holding, ill get my entitlement by wednesday and see some massive selling lol




Hope it works out for you. I am sitting on the sidelines for the next week or some to see what the SP does but plan to take part and oversubscribe. If I get the oversubscription to the point the (hopefully) instant profits cover my initial outlay on the stock, I'll sell some...then take half the cash back whilst doubling my stock holding.


----------



## gooner (18 August 2009)

fureien said:


> so as long as i apply before the 20th i should be safe as long as the market doesnt tank before the 26th
> 
> 
> and gooner, ur plan is to wait till the last possible day see if the market held up and then subscribe right?
> ...




fureien

Makes sense if you are only applying for your entitlement. 

 only have 2,000 shares so my rights entitlement is only 2,000 shares. My intention is to apply for lots of additional shares. And as these are only allotted on the final allotment date, I would be exposed to risk until then. I can not effectively hedge that risk as I do not know how many shares I will be allotted.


----------



## fureien (19 August 2009)

yeh i see where your coming from

i too wanted to apply for extra shares, but i felt a bit confident that it wont tank by next week. so it has less risk and bit more guaranteed profits.
the thing is, i expect it to tank the day or if not then the day after everyone gets allocated their early shares, where most people should be taking profits. and it will most likely happen gradually. Therefore i see risk that it will tank to a stage where there is little reason to take up extra shares.

Nevertheless, is there any chance i can subscribe for more later before the final settlement if it doesnt tank before then. And am i allowed to sell my original holdings before i receive my allotment?


----------



## gooner (19 August 2009)

fureien said:


> yeh i see where your coming from
> 
> i too wanted to apply for extra shares, but i felt a bit confident that it wont tank by next week. so it has less risk and bit more guaranteed profits.
> the thing is, i expect it to tank the day or if not then the day after everyone gets allocated their early shares, where most people should be taking profits. and it will most likely happen gradually. Therefore i see risk that it will tank to a stage where there is little reason to take up extra shares.
> ...




I don't think you can ask for extra at a later date.

But no reason you can't sell existing holdings now


----------



## Taltan (19 August 2009)

wtf no Bpay. 
Basically they force us to commit 3 days before the close by sending a cheque to get there. 

So anyone have any thoughts on how much cash to tie up into this oversubscription? I'm thinking double, can't see it being undersubscribed much more given the amount of time we've all spent with these capital raisings.


----------



## MACCA350 (19 August 2009)

Taltan said:


> wtf no Bpay.
> Basically they force us to commit 3 days before the close by sending a cheque to get there.



Funds need to be cleared by the due date, not just a cheque received.

cheers............................


----------



## gooner (19 August 2009)

MACCA350 said:


> Funds need to be cleared by the due date, not just a cheque received.
> 
> cheers............................




Not correct.

Funds need to clear by allotment date which is well after the closing date of the offer.


----------



## MACCA350 (19 August 2009)

gooner said:


> Not correct.
> 
> Funds need to clear by allotment date which is well after the closing date of the offer.



Yep, just re-read the fine print:

"Receipt of this Entitlement and Acceptance Form by 5:00pm (AEST) on 4 September 2009 with your payment (cleared with sufficient time to allow allotment), utilising the payment options detailed overleaf will constitute acceptance in accordance with the terms and conditions of the Booklet."

I had taken that to mean that 'your payment must be cleared by 4/9/09 to allow sufficient time for allotment' 

But since you mention that, it makes sense that they receive the acceptance and payment by 4/9/09 and the funds must clear prior to the allotment date 16/9/09..........and I'd assume they must be cleared by the settlement date 15/9/09 to allow for allotment the next day.

cheers


----------



## fureien (23 August 2009)

wow big dip on friday. since i can technically sell my holdings. i mite exit on monday. and just see what happens before i offload my entitlement. how will i noe when im allocated them? do they send me a letter or does it automatically appear in my portfolio account with my broker? i am able to sell immediately on that day right?

the reason im selling is cause i think we are porbably going to see another market downturn soon. so take profits now and buy back later. thats just my opinion tho


----------



## gooner (23 August 2009)

fureien said:


> wow big dip on friday. since i can technically sell my holdings. i mite exit on monday. and just see what happens before i offload my entitlement. how will i noe when im allocated them? do they send me a letter or does it automatically appear in my portfolio account with my broker? i am able to sell immediately on that day right?
> 
> the reason im selling is cause i think we are porbably going to see another market downturn soon. so take profits now and buy back later. thats just my opinion tho




You will get a letter and they will automatically appear in your account. They normally appear in the account before you get the letter, particularly if you live somewhere obscure like Perth.


----------



## fureien (24 August 2009)

ok. Only 2 sleeps to go. It almost feels like christmas. lol

Nice to see market recover a bit today


----------



## nulla nulla (24 August 2009)

fureien said:


> wow big dip on friday. since i can technically sell my holdings. i mite exit on monday. and just see what happens before i offload my entitlement. how will i noe when im allocated them? do they send me a letter or does it automatically appear in my portfolio account with my broker? i am able to sell immediately on that day right?
> 
> the reason im selling is cause i think we are porbably going to see another market downturn soon. so take profits now and buy back later. thats just my opinion tho




Asciano did a scale back it was so well supported. Holders received 35% of their spp application. I wonder if gmg will come through with the lot?


----------



## fureien (26 August 2009)

well it came thru with the lot lol

got my allotment today 

sold my initial holding at 57 cents.

made $300 profit. Casino time! nah just kidding

making a $700 profit from my entitlement by day close. from a $1700 investment lol not bad and all it took was a trip to the bank and post office. $5 for the bank cheque and a nail biting week.

still holding the entitlment cause the support looks strong. witnessed alot of profit taking today, but luckily theres so much support.

I dont even know why people are buying, despite knowing that people are going to take profit?
not that its a bad thing, but do they know something i dont know?


----------



## gooner (26 August 2009)

furein 

I paid $850 a little while ago with a view to profiting from any SPP and up 32% already after allowing for brokerage on the way in, so a few cases of beer right there. Now waiting for next week to apply for rights. Big decision is how hard to go in. As it is 1 for 1, they are asking people to double their investment, so some people may not do this, so chance of a decent shortfall and so can pick up some extra shares. Might go for $10 or $20 worth

Will wait and see what price is next Wednesday.


----------



## fureien (28 August 2009)

i really dont udnerstand wats keeping the sp up

when is the final entitlement due to be allocated? if it holds up until then or even after then where the majority of ppl are taking profits. Ill be godsmacked.

A pretty bad, but expected report released today and the sp is +4%? wat the....

im completely bewildered by this stock. Not that im complaining since i just made another $100 lol


----------



## fureien (28 August 2009)

OH EM GE, 60 cents!

i just took a look at the chart. Beautiful straight and steady growth. Next target is roughly 75cents


----------



## enigmatic (8 September 2009)

Hey Never participated in a SPP before and was wondering when we would expect to know if we are to receive our desired shares, I only took up the allocated share no extra.

For some reason i thought it was the 4th of Sept that they were issued.

Forget that just read above 16th is the allotment date..


----------



## gooner (8 September 2009)

enigmatic said:


> Hey Never participated in a SPP before and was wondering when we would expect to know if we are to receive our desired shares, I only took up the allocated share no extra.
> 
> For some reason i thought it was the 4th of Sept that they were issued.
> 
> Forget that just read above 16th is the allotment date..




Probably 16th then - you will see them pop up in your broking account. GMG will also put put an announcement then announcing allocation policy


----------



## nulla nulla (8 September 2009)

gooner said:


> Probably 16th then - you will see them pop up in your broking account. GMG will also put put an announcement then announcing allocation policy




If you only took up your allocated shares and didn't ask for any more, you will receive your full allotment. you can check by phoning them on the contact number in the paperwork.


----------



## enigmatic (11 September 2009)

Not to sure what to expect once the new shares are issued, some might just take the quick profit of 50% isn't to bad, however there is alot of upside with GMG which I think Long term holders are hoping to grab.


----------



## Taltan (16 September 2009)

Down to 0.58 today in anticipation of tommorrow sell-off. Does anyone know how much us oversubscribers will get tommorrow. I'm guessing not much as 80% was subscribed to but whats happening with the other 20%?


----------



## gooner (16 September 2009)

Taltan said:


> Down to 0.58 today in anticipation of tommorrow sell-off. Does anyone know how much us oversubscribers will get tommorrow. I'm guessing not much as 80% was subscribed to but whats happening with the other 20%?




looks as though you are guaranteed at least 25,000 shares, assuming you applied for that much. More if you have a big holding.

Sell down today is people selling down entitlements. Have already sold mine


----------



## MACCA350 (16 September 2009)

Taltan said:


> Down to 0.58 today in anticipation of tommorrow sell-off. Does anyone know how much us oversubscribers will get tommorrow. I'm guessing not much as 80% was subscribed to but whats happening with the other 20%?



Have you check your broking acc?
I checked before trade started and my new shares were already available so I sold out all parcels first thing this morning as I'm expecting SP to take a hit. Might buy in when SP stabilises.

WRT oversubscribing, I requested an extra 1/3 over my entitlement and they were allotted. GMG's press release have stated they have had to scaled back oversubscription as they were oversubscribed. 

cheers


----------



## Taltan (16 September 2009)

I checked this morning and again now, No now shares for me (Commsec). I can only assume they will be there tommorrow. Otherwise I will be a very angry, stupid and diluted GMG shareholder.


----------



## gooner (16 September 2009)

Taltan said:


> I checked this morning and again now, No now shares for me (Commsec). I can only assume they will be there tommorrow. Otherwise I will be a very angry, stupid and diluted GMG shareholder.




You can check on the registry - computershare for goodman I think, Just need your HIN/ SRN and put in your name/postcode


----------



## Taltan (16 September 2009)

Thanks Gooner. Your right I got the 25,000 - not sure whats going on with Commsec, they've confirmed me as a long-term holder


----------



## Bhenn (17 September 2009)

Ended up doing well out of the GMG Retail Offer. The property sector seems to have been getting a bit of support lately (GPT) doing well too, so with GMG's debt covenants now restructured till 2012 hopefully can see some smashing capital growth over the next 2-3 years. This is my timeframe for the stock and whilst I don't hold much, could prove to be the play of my portfolio if the economy and company keeps the good news up in the med term.


----------



## Hedders (17 September 2009)

Thankfully there was no great sell off today. Makes me wonder if the entitlements received weren't worth the effort to take a quick profit, or maybe sentiment towards GMG has improved a lot since the 40c offer was made.


----------



## stu192 (3 December 2009)

Any thoughts on why GMG has been going backwards the last 2 days? Seems to be against the market, and the market depth seems to suggest that buyers are hard to find.


----------



## skc (3 December 2009)

stu192 said:


> Any thoughts on why GMG has been going backwards the last 2 days? Seems to be against the market, and the market depth seems to suggest that buyers are hard to find.




Every REIT has been going backwards, possibly due to interest rate going up? I also think Investec failing to get their IPO off the ground at a desirable price negatively affected sentiment.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 December 2009)

In addition to the general tightening of share prices since the interest rate increase, it could be possible that gmg is being sold down because of shareholder anger at the recent sale of Greg Goodmans holding at an alleged average of $0.665. Goodman also anounced that he would sell a privately owned property to GMG with payment to be through the issue of new shares. 

Also at the shareholders meeting, the resolution to re-elect the Chairman Ian Ferrier received a huge percentage of no votes. Seems some retail punters aren't happy with his performance.


----------



## No Gain (8 January 2010)

All the backwards movement seems to have reversed lately. On 16 Dec GMG closed at 56.5 it has steadily moved upwards and today is at 66. Anyone follow this stock closely, are things improving or is there something good in the wings. I continue to hold as global business is improving and I think that GMG has some upside to it.


----------



## ishe (11 January 2010)

i dont know whether this a double post but just read it from other forum

A few weeks old so sorry if already posted.

Industrial pipeline unblocked as demand picks up Florence Chong From: The Australian December 17, 2009 12:00AM

MORE than $2.5 billion worth of industrial development projects that had been shelved this year are expected to get under way within months, as signs emerge that demand is picking up.
Listed industrial trusts Goodman Group, ING Industrial Fund, Dexus and GPT have announced plans to restart suspended developments soon, having recapitalised after being paralysed by the credit freeze and high debt.

Australia's largest industrial property developer and owner, Goodman Group, has received inquiries on pre-releasing almost 900,000sq m of space.

It is close to signing with a tenant, believed to be Kmart in Victoria, which has pre-committed to 74,000sq m of industrial space.

Investa Property Group sold two small sites in the past month, while Dexus is expected to close deals soon, after the NSW government approved its $420 million industrial estate at Greystanes, in Sydney. Goodman Group chief executive Greg Goodman said the group pulled $860m worth of projects 12 months ago, but it had kicked off its development program to meet pent-up demand.

"By next year, we will have $1.5bn of development under way in Australia and overseas -- Hong Kong, the United Kingdom and Europe," Mr Goodman said.

The funding would come from the group's partners and its own balance sheet, which had available liquidity of $l.4bn.

GPT industrial head Victor Georos said: "For the first time in 12 to 18 months, we are seeing a sustained level of broadly based demand from a range of tenants."

The trend was particularly evident in the past two to three months, Mr Georos said.

Dexus Property Group industrial head Andrew Whiteside said it would be difficult to find space of more than 10,000sq m in a modern building in Sydney or Melbourne. "There has been no new supply in the past year," Mr Whiteside said.

"We were close to starting a project in Melbourne when the market changed quickly and we have not been active in Sydney."

Mr Georos said supply dropped by 47 per cent this year to 1.4 million square metres, down from 2.5 million square metres last year. Supply was likely to remain low well into next year.

GPT owns industrial assets in four states, worth about $750m, and has about $800m worth of projects on hold.

A pick-up in imports and exports triggered the rise in demand for industrial space, he said.

In October, the volume of containerised trade handled by Sydney port rose 6 per cent -- the first pick-up in the past 18 months. after dropping 5 per cent in the 12 months to June 30, and another 3 per cent up to September.

"The strong Australian dollar means imports are increasing at a time when companies are starting to restock their inventories after allowing them to run down." Mr Georos said.

He said GPT completed a 16,000sq m building, leased to Goodman Fielders for 20 years, at Erskine Park in western Sydney late last year. "We will finish a 13,000sq m project, leased to Target for 12 years, in February," he said.

Leading industrial players said industrial assets' values and rents had not collapsed. ING Industrial Trust chief executive Paul Toussaint said occupancy hovered at 97-98 per cent in the past 12 months for his portfolio of two million square metres of industrial assets. ING had developments valued at $700m, and it was likely to resume work on some projects next year, he said.

Dexus -- the third-largest industrial player in Australia, owning 54 properties worth more than $2bn -- bought a large site at Greystanes from Boral, covering 47ha, for about 240,000sq m of warehouse and office space.

"If a tenant comes in today I would be able to build a warehouse in nine to 12 months," Dexus's Mr Whiteside said.

Dexus is expected to complete its first buildings in Greystanes next year. The entire development is scheduled to finish in 2015.


----------



## No Gain (12 April 2010)

GMG has been going up very nicely lately
Anyone know if there are and good developments coming on or is it just because property is starting to improve. I quite enjoyed the dividend lately as well so I think they might be a long term hold for me, as long as they keep doing as well as they have been.


----------



## frankie_boy (12 April 2010)

No Gain said:


> GMG has been going up very nicely lately
> Anyone know if there are and good developments coming on or is it just because property is starting to improve. I quite enjoyed the dividend lately as well so I think they might be a long term hold for me, as long as they keep doing as well as they have been.




Yes I been holding for a while.. i bought in at 58, dropped a little bit, but yes slowly has picked up since and on the rise. Lets see how they go..


----------



## No Gain (13 April 2010)

frankie_boy said:


> Yes I been holding for a while.. i bought in at 58, dropped a little bit, but yes slowly has picked up since and on the rise. Lets see how they go..




I'm hoping they go back to over $1.00 in the near future. So a longer term hold for me I think . But you never know in this current market there could be an unexpected surprise which may entice me into taking the profit.


----------



## No Gain (27 April 2010)

frankie_boy said:


> Yes I been holding for a while.. i bought in at 58, dropped a little bit, but yes slowly has picked up since and on the rise. Lets see how they go..




Frankie_boy: they look like they might be going up again today. Obviously business is looking up for them. I googled them to find that they are involved in quite a few warehouse developments lately; especially in Europe. I wonder if they will be doing some, any or all of the new warehouses for Woolworths Hardware here in Australia as well. Hope so, $1.00 might not be too far away


----------



## No Gain (29 April 2010)

Now I know why GMG have been going up - ING have increased their stake to 7.08% from 5.92% and business is improving as this is a quote from the CEO. Goodman’s CEO Greg Goodman, said: “We are experiencing renewed customer and investor demand in the UK and across our markets around the world.”

Will it get back to the old days of $7 a share? I doubt it but how high will they go? Any projections out there


----------



## williamlvs (1 June 2010)

Citibank property analysts yesterday upgraded Goodman from a "sell" to "buy" recommendation, setting a target price of 66c for the stock.

The shares closed at 62.5c yesterday, up 0.5c. UBS last week upgraded the stock from "neutral" to "buy" on a target price of 72c. 

Information from From: The Australian June 01, 2010 12:00AM 

way to go


----------



## stefan_invester (2 June 2010)

been trading GMG for a while now, and i belive that
GMG is very cheap at these current prices, and are a bargain to buy now 

does anyone know when the earnings results are out for GMG?
thanks


----------



## No Gain (12 June 2010)

stefan_invester said:


> been trading GMG for a while now, and i belive that
> GMG is very cheap at these current prices, and are a bargain to buy now
> 
> does anyone know when the earnings results are out for GMG?
> thanks




From their website:
"The Group’s distribution policy is to distribute the higher of 60% of the operating earnings and taxable income for the full year.

Goodman reaffirmed as part of its results announcement that a total Distribution per Security (DPS) of 3.4 cents is expected to be paid for the full year ended 30 June 2010.

These estimates are for the full year and assume no material changes to market conditions and no further dilution from the exercise of options and hybrid securities.

The distribution is reviewed by the Board at the end of each financial period in light of operating performance and current market conditions.

A DPS of 1.5 cents per security for the first half year was paid to securityholders on 26 February 2010. The second half year distribution is expected to be paid in August 2010."


----------



## williamlvs (14 June 2010)

Thanks for sharing of the information.

And the announcement might be at about 17 June.

Personally, I see the target price to 72c, after distribution.


----------



## williamlvs (17 June 2010)

Key dates for 2010 

Announcement of estimated distribution                         21 June 2010

Ex distribution date                                                      24 June 2010

Record date for distribution                                           30 June 2010

Announcement of full year results                                  19 August 2010*

Distribution payment/Annual tax statement                     26 August 2010*

Annual General Meeting                                                 25 November 2010*


----------



## stefan_invester (28 June 2010)

Whats goin on with all these GMG trades at 0.627 
and at 0.000 :S

im very confused, 
but mabey it has something to do with the end of the financial year?
hopefuly someone can shed some light on this

cheers


----------



## stefan_invester (8 August 2010)

hey everyone, has been quiet in this thread

been holding GMG for about 2 months now, and been
following it,
it appears to have been trading in a sideways pattern having
support at around 0.615 or 0.62, and massive resistance at 0.645 0.65 imo.
and for the last 3 days of last week, it has closed steady at 0.625 on very small volumes.....
does anyone have any ideas of a breakout which my occur soon or whatever may happen?
their results are out on the 19, so mabey that has something to do
with the past months trading patterns imo.
cheers
stefan


----------



## nulla nulla (8 August 2010)

I traded this share a few times after March 2009, but I lost faith in it after the introduction of cornerstone investors which diluted share holder value. Also Mr Goodman sold a large parcel of his holding, for whatever reason, after which the price fell. Then he announced his intention to sell a personal property holding to GMG to be paid for by the issue of shares. 

There didn't seem to be any problem with this from the Chairman Ian Ferrier (?) but I recently noted that the net tangible asset (nta) as reported by iress was less than the current share price. Comparing this aspect with other reit's where the nta is higher than the current share price made me disinclined to risk my funds trying to trade this share.

As always, it's your call, do your own reasearch.


----------



## No Gain (16 August 2010)

Anyone got any comments on todays announcement? Is it good bad or business as usual?

From SMH:

"Goodman Group chief operating officer Anthony Rozic said the proposed acquisition fitted with the company's Melbourne business strategy to own, develop and manage business space in prime locations.

"The site is currently occupied by major customers including Coca Cola, Visy, CASA, Oxford Aviation and DFO," Mr Rozic said in a statement.

"The proposed acquisition provides immediate investment income and a proven investment in the land-constrained market of inner south-east Melbourne, which would not be possible to replicate."


----------



## No Gain (18 August 2010)

No Gain said:


> Anyone got any comments on todays announcement? Is it good bad or business as usual?




NO responses to my earlier post but I guess the market responded with a GOOD as GMG were up 2 cents yesterday and it's looking like the buyers side of the equation is building nicely today - so I hope it's another up day.

Are there any followers of this stock and views on a long term hold. I've held them for a while now and have seen them up as high as 75 cents.


----------



## stefan_invester (18 August 2010)

hey no gain
yeah im with you on this one, ive been holding it for like 4 months now
and have been holding it for a year before that.
i really beleive in this stock imo, and i am for sure planning on holding it for long term 
hopefully it will pay of.
it seems like a very good stock IMO


----------



## No Gain (19 August 2010)

stefan_invester said:


> i really beleive in this stock imo, and i am for sure planning on holding it for long term
> hopefully it will pay of.
> it seems like a very good stock IMO




Todays announcement shows improvement from the CFC crunch but also includes a forecast for increased earnings next year. Considering Westfields result I also think GMG are a solid stock as well. The industrial/commercial property market seems to be the place to be. Distributions are good and the share price seems to be improving so I think my investment is safe. It's a hold for me as well. Good luck to both of us.


----------



## stefan_invester (19 August 2010)

good to know theres someone out there like me  haha
i assume your still holding even after todays action?
i sure am, and am also considering mabey buying more if the SP 
falls any lower


----------



## stefan_invester (19 August 2010)

hey
was just looking at GMG course of sales today
and i noticed that the last few trades from about 4:27pm to 6:27pm
the trades had been done at 0.65 cents, which is 0.015 cents up from
what GMG closed.
im fairly new to all of this, and i love learning, so does anyone
know if this means anything?
thanks, Stefan


----------



## No Gain (20 August 2010)

Hi Stefan - I'm fairly sure that they are all Special Crossing cross trades. Special crossing cross trades can be done after market when a broker has two clients who agree to buy and sell shares to each other at a set price. They dont have to do it at Market price can be higher and lower. So obviously they all agreed to buy and sell at .65 cents.

As far as your earlier post following yesterdays 1.5cent drop, yep I'm still going to hold. Following the action on the US market today I presume our market will follow like the sheep we tend to be. However Goodman reported solid progress in this difficult environment in Europe Aust and Asia and expect to grow 19 -23pc next year as they are well placed in the market. Info from the quote below:

"Goodman expects a continuation of the subdued global market 
conditions, contributing to a low-growth environment, with ongoing 
limited access to capital and reduced competition.
        This in turn is expected to generate a smaller number of 
opportunities, but of higher quality, across the industrial property 
sector.
        Goodman is well-positioned to capitalise on these opportunities 
given its specialist industrial focus; proven capability; leading global operating platform; extensive relationships with customers and 
investment partners; and strong balance sheet.
        The group expects to deliver a net profit before specific 
non-cash and other significant items in FY2011 within a range of $370m 
to $380m, represents growth of between 19pc and 23pc, with the upper end of the range being driven by the active aspects of the business."


----------



## stefan_invester (20 August 2010)

hey
ohk thanks for that,
just thought that it might have had some influence on the next
days trading, but guess not  haha
yeah i like that information too, and today seems like a good day
to buy some more shares at a cheaper price imo, and of crouse
depending on how much you bought the share you currently have...

thanks again for the feedback 
Stefan


----------



## No Gain (20 August 2010)

I'm not buying any I've got no spare cash left, fully invested. I picked my GMG up at 40cents so the return on my investment in well above what I would get in the bank. Also if it does the 19 - 23pc next year - I'm Laughing.


----------



## stefan_invester (20 August 2010)

oh wow lucky you aha
first time i bought in at 0.58, and now i bought in
at 0.665, and yeah im seeing that is hasent been a very good idea.
and ughh these sellers are really starting to annoy me,
just look at the market depth :|
looks radiculous imo...
oh well, just gotta wait and see i guess, if its been to 75 cents before
it can get there again imo


----------



## No Gain (20 August 2010)

stefan_invester said:


> oh wow lucky you aha
> first time i bought in at 0.58, and now i bought in
> at 0.665, and yeah im seeing that is hasent been a very good idea.
> and ughh these sellers are really starting to annoy me,
> ...




I don't trade that much, just buy and hold usually. Bought GMG in 2009, but also bought ANZ in 2007 for 27.25 and they still haven't got back anywhere near that but I'm happy enough collecting the dividends. Win some lose most. Down on ANZ, oex, qhl,mel,haw and ayn only up on GMG, WBC and CFE. CFE I'm hopeful for a good capital gain as they seem to be doing ok, buying mining assets proving them up and then selling them.


----------



## stefan_invester (20 August 2010)

yeah fair enough, just proves that life isnt all
peaches and cream, ive had my fair share of ups and downs too
the worst has been ELD, followed by CXS, ARM and CFU, 
but if also had a few gains by GMG before when i bought at 0.58, and
the really good one so far for me has been AUT. ive also
been up with NMS, but i bought back in, and am down again  haha imo
i really suck at this


----------



## stefan_invester (31 August 2010)

hey
dont know if anyone else notices, but today
in the last 10 minutes of trading after 4:00pm
GMG's volume doubled in those last 10 minutes.
and if you look at the graph, it has been going up in a 
nice trend for the past 4 days....
does anyone have an idea of what could be causing this?
or how long it can last?
thanks
stefan


----------



## No Gain (28 September 2010)

Bloomberg reported the following today, but no announcements are made by Goodman to the ASX. Does anyone know when a listed company must report?

From Bloomberg:
"Goodman Group (GMG AU): Australia’s biggest industrial real-estate investment trust and Goodman Hong Kong Logistics Fund sold a property site in Hong Kong’s Tsuen Wan district for HK$875 million ($113 million), according to an e-mailed statement yesterday. Goodman Group shares climbed 2.3 percent to 66 Australian cents."


----------



## aussie2004 (6 January 2011)

any one watching this stock


----------



## aussie2004 (8 January 2011)

Can anyone tell me why GMG has dropped so hard the last few days?


----------



## enigmatic (9 January 2011)

Yeah keen watcher of GMG it has been interesting to see it stall recently while the rest of the market continues to grow. there PE is less then 12 so i expect sp growth in the future however this may be held back until more debt is removed from the books


----------



## StumpyPhantom (21 February 2012)

GMG has just breached 70 cents today, which is a precursor to the mid-70's in the short-term.  It's business is high-end logistics and in the booming internet sales market so it's a real niche in the long-term.  However, I expect it to pull back if Europe and/or China go bust, at least on a fear/panic driven basis.  SO anything below 60 cents will be a great pickup - I just wish I'd bought some more at 52 cents just a couple of months ago.  Ah well, hindsight's a very clever thing..!!


----------



## So_Cynical (22 February 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> GMG has just breached 70 cents today, which is a precursor to the mid-70's in the short-term.  It's business is high-end logistics and in the booming internet sales market so it's a real niche in the long-term.  However, I expect it to pull back if Europe and/or China go bust, at least on a fear/panic driven basis.  SO anything below 60 cents will be a great pickup - I just wish I'd bought some more at 52 cents just a couple of months ago.  Ah well, hindsight's a very clever thing..!!




I'm sure they were trading at like 16 cents at the GFC Bottom, just 3 years ago when almost everyone thought the warehouses of the world would empty.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 February 2012)

The four (4) year chart shows gmg fell from over $4.00 to the low of arround $0.125 in March 2009 and has been pretty much range bound between $0.56 and $0.76 for the last three years. All the Australian REIT's hit extreme lows at the nadir of the gfc. Most were sold down aggresively by the hedge funds due to their high levels of debt. Most went back to the market to raise capital and reduce debt.





The two year chart shows that you could probably trade the volitility but, in my opinion, their are better opportunities among the reit's. Also imo, it is not a share for any buy and hold scenario's.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (26 February 2012)

Thx Nulla Nulla - your commentary and opinon are noted.  I got into GMG a year before the GFC and just kept doubling my bets as it hit the low 20's, so my retirement fund is now hingeing on me doubling my average prive of about 38 cents over 4 years.  When it hits 70 cents (which should be next couple of weeks), I'm out and will take your advice about better bets elsewhere...


----------



## nulla nulla (26 February 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> Thx Nulla Nulla - your commentary and opinon are noted.  I got into GMG a year before the GFC and just kept doubling my bets as it hit the low 20's, so my retirement fund is now hingeing on me doubling my average prive of about 38 cents over 4 years.  When it hits 70 cents (which should be next couple of weeks), I'm out and will take your advice about better bets elsewhere...




Actualy it is an opinion only and not advice. I could easily be completely wrong. I often am .


----------



## StumpyPhantom (24 March 2012)

Can anyone explain this move on GMG after the close of trade on Friday 23 March 2012?

"4:12:12 PM 0.974 3,000,000 2,921,400.000 S1 XT" 

3 million shares were bought at 27.4 cents above the closing price.  Does that suggest a foreign takeover play or just that some billionaire has more money than sense?


----------



## StumpyPhantom (18 April 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> The four (4) year chart shows gmg fell from over $4.00 to the low of arround $0.125 in March 2009 and has been pretty much range bound between $0.56 and $0.76 for the last three years. All the Australian REIT's hit extreme lows at the nadir of the gfc. Most were sold down aggresively by the hedge funds due to their high levels of debt. Most went back to the market to raise capital and reduce debt.




Hey Nulla Nulla, a big 3.64% rise today for GMG, so grateful if you have an uptodate chartist's view about where it's headed now.

I'm glad I hung in there...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2012)

Noice

gg


----------



## StumpyPhantom (30 April 2012)

Here's hoping for a big interest rate cut from the RBA tomorrow to boost all REIT's but in particular GMG.

Does anyone have any prediction about the REIT/interest rate relationship they can superimpose/predict the events tomorrow?


----------



## greggles (30 April 2018)

Goodman Group has been having a good few months. $421.3 million operating profit in 1H FY18 results announced on 14 February and it has kept heading north since then.


----------



## rnr (29 November 2018)

GMG's price has been gradually rising since the low of 2009....although bearish divergence is present is price set to breakout from higher resistance yet again?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 May 2020)

GMG has been one of the few listed property plays that have benefited during Covid-19. Bit of a dip in March but has come back well.


> We have experienced increased demand for both temporary and permanent space from customers in the food, consumer goods and logistics sectors, particularly related to e-commerce operators and those transitioning to online”



- _Greg Goodman, CEO, Goodman Group_

GMG is a _"global integrated property group with operations throughout Australia, New Zealand, Asia, Europe, the United Kingdom, North America and Brazil. GMG comprised of the stapled entities Goodman Limited, Goodman Industrial Trust and Goodman Logistics (HK) Limited. GMG operates four divisions namely Property Investment, Fund Management, Property Services and Property Development."_


----------



## johnb1 (30 December 2021)

*Total Shareholder Return (avg annual rate)*

1yr3yr5yr10yr43.2%38.4%33.2%29.0%




Looks good for long term investment.


----------



## finicky (30 December 2021)

Lame.
There's a pre-existing thread for GMG:




__





						GMG - Goodman Group
					

After a long descent this one looks to be recovering and why not with a dividend of 70% at 38 cents down from $7.00




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## peter2 (4 May 2022)

Sold what I was hoping to be a reasonably safe medium term position. REITs seem to be reacting to RBA decision.


----------

